# JDRF Salisbury Type 1 Discovery Day, 21 March 2015



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2015)

Location: Sarum Academy, Westwood Road, Salisbury SP2 9HS

Date: Saturday 21 March 2015

Time: Check-in from 9.30am, presentations start at 10am and the event closes at 12.30pm

https://www.jdrf.org.uk/research/research-events/salisbury-type-1-discovery-day


----------



## heasandford (Feb 6, 2015)

Is this the sort of event you would attend, Alan?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 7, 2015)

Please support if you can   Going to these events you will learn something our be inspired by someone's storey


----------

